# SS Yesso



## reklaw (Dec 4, 2005)

One of my correspendents has asked if anybody can assist with information on the SS Yesso, 1864, 973 tons, built at New York in 1864 for Mr. John Dent. She apparently suffered a boiler explosion in Hong Kong harbor on November 22, 1877. She may have sunk on "White Rocks" in 1879

A new Yesso was christened in 1880, The Captain was Samuel Ashton.

Any information on the first Yesso would be welcome.
Thanks
Derek.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

No Yesso that early on Miramar I am afraid.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Derek.

Couldn't find anything in The Times for Yesso in 1877 or 1879. There is mention in 1894 (possibly the second Yesso you mention) of the Columbia Steam Navigation Company's steamer Yesso colliding with schooner Lizzie R. Wilee 10 miles off Ilfracombe. This Yesso sunk in 5 minutes and the Master, George Strachan, the cook, James Profit, and a stowaway were drowned.

regards,
Martin


----------



## Norman Brouwer (Feb 15, 2007)

"Merchant Steam Vessels of the United States" by Lytle & Holdcamper says she was a sidewheel vessel built in Greenpoint (Brooklyn) and was sent to China under British registry as protection against Confederate seizure.


----------



## reklaw (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for the replies everybody, interesting that she was a sidewheeler. I guess this is a case of one of those obscure vessels that just never seemed to pop into prominence.


----------



## Norman Brouwer (Feb 15, 2007)

She was built by the Simonson shipyard. Her hull was wood; 200 feet in length and 36 feet in breadth, with a depth of hold of 21 feet. She had a gross tonnage of 973.16 and a net tonnage of 559.87. Her beam engine was built by the Neptune Iron Works. It had a cylinder 80 inches in diameter and a stroke of 12 feet.

There may be more on her history in an article "American Steam Navigation in China" published in an early issue of the American Neptune. I don't have access to a copy at the moment.


----------



## Stephen1950 (Jul 21, 2018)

Details of YESSO plus a poor reproduction of a lost painting and two distant photos may be found in the Douglas S.S. Co. illustrated fleetlist on www.oldchinaships.com


----------



## Shaunm1206 (Jul 15, 2020)

Seen a grave stone in Arbroath, Scotland today and googled the ships name mentioned on it and found this post. 

The stone was for A Captain Edward Smith of the SS Yesso who died in Charleston, South Carolina on 26th Jan 1891. That may help identify skippers etc. 

Obviously I’m 11 years late in my reply, but hey ho.


----------

